# PowerBook G4 17=>ligne verticale très fine sur  écran



## amed (24 Mars 2007)

Jour
Depuis 5 mn une ligne verticale très fine est apparue sur l'écran de mon PB G4 17 pouces....
keufèr?
pourquoi comment?
merci
j'ai cherché sur les forums mais j'ai pas trouvé...
@+


----------



## Fastida (24 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir.
Hum,pas bon signe.Ta ligne est elle présente quelque soit l'image en arrière plan?Sur un écran externe ça donne quoi?
Je pense que ton écran LCD  donne des signes de faiblesse.La dalle elle même ou les circuits élèctroniques qui gérent l'alimentation de la dalle.
Bon,après reste à savoir si cela vaut le coup d'être réparé!


----------



## amed (25 Mars 2007)

Fastida a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> Hum,pas bon signe.Ta ligne est elle présente quelque soit l'image en arrière plan?Sur un écran externe ça donne quoi?
> Je pense que ton écran LCD  donne des signes de faiblesse.La dalle elle même ou les circuits élèctroniques qui gérent l'alimentation de la dalle.
> Bon,après reste à savoir si cela vaut le coup d'être réparé!



Bonjour et merci pour les infos malheureusement un peu "énervantes"!!!!!!!!!
Bin fukoff Mac!
Il date de septembre 05 :  2 770 ; j'ai déjà eu la carte mère plantée dés le début (sous garantie donc pas de frais), et au bout de même pas 24 mois d'utilisation l'écran qui crève........

On en pense quoi du rapport qualité/prix des Mac, là!
Je vais quand même voir un devis avant de le jeter du 12 ème étage!
Qui connait un bon fabriquant de portable, pas Mac.
@+


----------



## amed (4 Avril 2007)

amed a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour les infos malheureusement un peu "énervantes"!!!!!!!!!
> Bin fukoff Mac!
> Il date de septembre 05 :  2 770 ; j'ai déjà eu la carte mère plantée dés le début (sous garantie donc pas de frais), et au bout de même pas 24 mois d'utilisation l'écran qui crève........
> 
> ...



Bonjour
Je mesure pleinemant la qualité du silence des forums quand nos "adorées" petites machines n'arrivent plus à la hauteur de leurs réputations ....
J'ai eu je sais plus combien de Mac. Quand j'en changeai, c'est qu'ils n'arrivaient plus à suivre, et encore!, mais jamais pour des défauts de fabrication/conception comme ça!

Merci quand même, les MacGé-gars et MacGégazelles!
amed


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2007)

As tu toujours le meme probleme, es ce que le probleme a empiré?
c'est une ligne fine de 1pix de largeur ou bien plus?
Ton portable a t'il eu un choc?
Certains ont des machines qui portent la poissent, d'autre n'ont aucun probleme.
Le risque 0 n'existe pas, meme en informatique, et ce, quelque soit la marque.


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2007)

amed a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je mesure pleinemant la qualité du silence des forums quand nos "adorées" petites machines n'arrivent plus à la hauteur de leurs réputations ....



C'est pas le soucis mais tu sais, ce genre de cas arrive à toutes les époques, je suis pas sûr que ça se produisait moins avant que maintenant, c'est juste que jusqu'à lors, tu avais eu du bol.

Faut pas rêver, tu trouveras pas mieux ailleurs.


----------



## amed (4 Avril 2007)

Yo ga-gaselle, d'abord merci
ça empire pas.
c'est une jolie "fine ligne" comme les repères dans xpress, fotoshop!
Mon portable n'a pas eu de choc. J'ai un total respect pour les mac, surtout à ce prix et compte tenu de mes moyens!
Je suis sur mac parce jusqu'à maintenant la poisse (grosse) je connaissais pas....Avant le PBG4, j'avais un G3 beige qui a tenu sans broncher 8 ans (et là ou je vis c'est pas le 75011, c'est 36° la journée, 25° la nuit )
Alors, que ce soit "apple", machin, truc, bidule, made in china, c'est pareil, maintenant???

Bon mais je repose ma question (sans espoir de réponse), dans la famille portable, en 2007,  y a quoi comme marque qui tient plus de  24 mois,  et qui coute  2 700 par exemple!

merci
@med


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2007)

amed a dit:


> Alors, que ce soit "apple", machin, truc, bidule, made in china, c'est pareil, maintenant???



Ca d&#233;pend pourquoi tu es sur mac, nous tu sais c'est pas pour les machines avant tout, mais pour l'O.S., maintenant si windoz te convient, vas-y, mais esp&#232;re pas trouver mieux en hardware, au pire tu trouveras aussi bien.


----------



## amed (4 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est pas le soucis mais tu sais, ce genre de cas arrive à toutes les époques, je suis pas sûr que ça se produisait moins avant que maintenant, c'est juste que jusqu'à lors, tu avais eu du bol.
> 
> Faut pas rêver, tu trouveras pas mieux ailleurs.




Comme j'ai jamais cherché ailleurs, allons ailleurs,  ça peut pas être pire!!!
Merci
@med


----------



## amed (4 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ca dépend pourquoi tu es sur mac, nous tu sais c'est pas pour les machines avant tout, mais pour l'O.S., maintenant si windoz te convient, vas-y, mais espère pas trouver mieux en hardware, au pire tu trouveras aussi bien.




Très drole!
J'aime surtout le "nous tu sais"....
Moi j'étais plus sur le "Think Different " (Pensez Différent).
Erreur.........
merci!
@+


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2007)

En fait, quand tu as un produit, que ca coute pas cher, cher ou tres cher, c'est toujours chiant de le voire se casser!
Apple a creer l'AppleCare, entre autre pour ca (en plus des sous). Je pense que c'est une bonne option. Pour ce qui est de la temperature, ca ne change en rien le comportement de ta machine.
L'exemple de plus flagrant de produit defectueux, c'est quand meme les batteries Sony. Je suis sur portable, et je rale pas pour autant!


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2007)

amed a dit:


> Tr&#232;s drole!
> J'aime surtout le "nous tu sais"....
> Moi j'&#233;tais plus sur le "Think Different " (Pensez Diff&#233;rent).
> Erreur.........
> ...



J'ai dit "nous" car m&#234;me si j'avais &#224; redire sur  la qualit&#233; du matos apple, qui est pas pire qu'ailleurs &#224; mon avis, ni moins bien, bah je pourrais pas me passer d'osx, si toi tu peux c'est qu'on utilise pas le mac pour les m&#234;mes raisons, donc l&#224; je (on...) peux plus te conseiller tu vois, je suis ironique mais pas cynique, je trouve juste un peu na&#239;f de vouloir prendre un pc en pensant que &#231;a va &#234;tre mieux.


----------

